
Static Analysis in GCC 10 - wyldfire
https://developers.redhat.com/blog/2020/03/26/static-analysis-in-gcc-10/
======
wyldfire
How does it compare to CSA? Better (more diagnostics, better
specificity/selectivity) or worse?

I love it when these guys leapfrog one another, seems like everyone wins for
the most part.

